# Aires and campsites database-can we duplicate entries ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A question to mods please.

Can we put the same entry for an aire in both the campsite database and the aires database ?

eg I've put the aire at Dune du Pyla in the campsites database but it could also be put in the Aires section as well. Different people at different times use each of them.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> A question to mods please.
> 
> Can we put the same entry for an aire in both the campsite database and the aires database ?
> 
> ...


Hi G

Are there two sites there or is it just a duplication and is it an aire or is it a campsite.

Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi G

I know the sort of thing you mean, Aire on the car park just outside the site.

You could enter both sites, one as an aire and one as a municipal (as they usually are) but please mention it in the text of the entries as otherwise it gets very confusing when approving the entry, the automatic reaction would be to delete the entry as a duplicate unless something in the entry explains the situation.

Otherwise just enter either one and put a suitable comment in the general info.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi both...My entries would all be straight duplications. Technically I suppose all the aires I've put into the campsite database I should move to the aires database but there are people, like me, who tend to use one database to find places to stay. That could be campsite or aire. It's convenient therefore to have them all in one place for the sake of searching. For the sake of completeness however the entry should *also* be in the aires database for those people who are only looking for aires.

Hope this makes sense ? !

G


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Many Aires are also MH friendly parking place during the day, or half the car park is an Aire and the other half is for parking, so it could be an Aire and MH friendly parking place, so I think they should be in the database twice. Also if a campsite has an Aire just outside they both need to be on.

and isn't it all one database you just have to use the correct title for the type of place it is?

Ralph


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> and isn't it all one database you just have to use the correct title for the type of place it is?
> Ralph


It's not the same database Ralph. Look on the main page and you have the Find A Campsite section- where I've put all my entries whether aire or campsite or hybrid, and you also have the Subscribers Only Aires photos - with a sub-section of Wild Camping places. Most of those are not in the campsite database and it would be very useful to have them there. The mapping facility is so useful as well as a few comments on the place.

I think I've answered my own question; I'll put the photos I have of aires in the aires section as well as the campsite database.

Ignore me...I'm burbling.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Phew! I like to think I'm not easily confused but collectively you lot have my mind spinning.

Either I'm losing it or you are talking at cross-purposes. Is the issue being discussed:

1) The MHF campsite database versus the Aires PHOTOS album?
2) Confusion over campsite database site category definitions?
3) That some campsites (nothing to do with the database) also have aires listed against them (I used to think I couldn't find the aire at the entrance until I realised that it was merely a means of using campsite facilities without paying the full whack of staying overnight).
4) Something else?

Dave
Edit - my post crossed with Grizzlys. I think it is 1).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's 1) Dave. 

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

The Aires photo album is not connected in any way to the campsites database - and it isn't a database, it's just a photo album to record the aires that members have used. It would be a very good idea for members to place copies of the aires photos in their campsite database entries too whenever possible.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

That's what I was getting at, the photos are photos not an Aire database, the Aire database is in the Campsite database.

Anyone with photos in the Aires photos could add the Aire to the Campsite database with the photo (assuming its not already in there)

Ralph


----------

